# We are Moving Starting tonight 8/20



## phreebsd

MudInMyblood is moving! 

To answer everyones questions from the email I sent, you all will not notice anything after the move. 
From a user perspective, nothing will change. 

On the back side, we will be moving to a new hosting company.

Starting at 9PM CST, this forum will be taken offline for maintenance and then backing up all data for the move to the new host.

Saturday morning (possibly as late as lunch), MudInMyBlood will be back online.


Be aware that there may be some oddities for a few days as DNS gets propogated and I finishing tweaking tiny things that might be broken after the move.

Thanks!


----------



## gpinjason

I don't know if I can go that long without MIMB... that's possibly 15 hrs!!! that's just crazy talk! LOL Good luck with the move!


----------



## bshattuck87

Oh no! Of course when I start changing my belt and clutch tomorrow morning MIMB won't be here. lol I guess I'd better start printing all the "how to's" I can today! 

Is there a way to save any of the how to video's to the computer?

Brenton


----------



## Polaris425

94blacksnk said:


> Oh no! Of course when I start changing my belt and clutch tomorrow morning MIMB won't be here. lol I guess I'd better start printing all the "how to's" I can today!
> 
> Is there a way to save any of the how to video's to the computer?
> 
> Brenton


Pretty much all of them are on youtube...

www.youtube.com/mudinmyblood


----------



## phreebsd

i doubt we will be down that long. most of my time will be spent copying the data from site to site.
once i have it at the new place getting the site up wont take too long.
ironing out all the bugs from the move might though.


----------



## filthyredneck

Guess I'll have to go help meangreen360 put his 7" High Lifter on to keep my mind off of mimb lol...


----------



## phreebsd

haha it'll take ya about 5 hours or so.
remember to drill the steering stem first!! (especially if u aint pulling it out to drill it)
You WILL need a angle drill if u do not pull it out.
if you guys need the instructions they are on this server.


----------



## blue beast

that's a long time,i can already feel the shakes coming on!! :aargh4:


----------



## rmax

well i guess i will just have a cig with my coffee, or maybe go over to the hard losers fourm to see what x squirts are down grading, good luck with the move an hope its back up soon


----------



## phreebsd

we have already synced the data to the new site so we estimate total downtime tonight to be 30 mins or less while we copy the database over.

this is going to be a great move! 
we're moving to a PHAT machine. 24gb of ram with 8 8-core procs.
i can't wait!


----------



## gpinjason

sweet!! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

the time is nearing! 
i hope everyone has had their fix !


----------



## phreebsd

we wont be down near as long as i thought. the data has still been precopying. its got a bit to go..


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Good luck with the move Phreesbd, see you in the morning. Gotta change that secondary spring and check the belt deflection...I love my Brute!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

thanks bro!

6 mins till closing!

last call for alcohol!!


----------



## gpinjason

Whoo!! gettin my last fix for the night!


----------



## phreebsd

folks, it's been a pleasure serving with you all. 
i hope to see you all on the other side... i hear its muddy over there!
:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

woohoo!! we made it over!!


see you all soon!
(as your DNS propogates)


----------



## phreebsd

test


----------



## phreebsd

testing


----------



## phreebsd

another test


----------



## gpinjason

That was it? All the hype for that? LOL


----------



## phreebsd

yep that was it.
does it seem faster? sure does to me


----------



## gpinjason

Kinda hard to tell on my iPod... Maybe a little...


----------



## gpinjason

Actually now that u mentioned it... It does seem to be loading faster on my iPod...


----------



## phreebsd

you'll notice a nice increase on a pc. 
everything is zippy and saving a post is instant. 
i like our new home.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

faster to me


----------

